# RJ Gohn 4x4 WR single and average



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 7, 2023)

18.20 average, 14.79 single, what!! His former 4x4 PR was 37.14, and his 3x3 average he got today was 10.38, I'm actually so confused.

Edit: wait what it's now gone from WCA live, I'm even more confused now...
Now it says he had a 49.21 average and a 45.51 single. Seems more legit tbh.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 7, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Edit: wait what it's now gone from WCA live, I'm even more confused now...


indeed


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 7, 2023)

Input error


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 7, 2023)

ruffleduck said:


> Input error


Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if the people doing the WCA live thing there just messed with everyone at the comp there for fun, because RJ was the delegate so everyone knew him, and I think it wasn't even on WCA live for more than 2 minutes (yes, I checked WCA Live 3 times in the span of 2 minutes lol)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 7, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if the people doing the WCA live thing there just messed with everyone at the comp there for fun, because RJ was the delegate so everyone knew him, and I think it wasn't even on WCA live for more than 2 minutes (yes, I checked WCA Live 3 times in the span of 2 minutes lol)


these days there was a sub2 seconds 3x3x3 single.
I was in shock


----------



## ProStar (Jan 7, 2023)

Data entry error


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2023)

@pjk delete this thread, it is not a real record.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Monday at 12:28 PM)

abunickabhi said:


> @pjk delete this thread, it is not a real record.


yes, I reported this thread so they will probably delete it soon.


----------



## Cuber987 (Monday at 1:06 PM)

But how do you mistakenly enter a full average?!?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Monday at 1:08 PM)

Cuber987 said:


> But how do you mistakenly enter a full average?!?


I think they were just messing with everyone present at the competition. As I said, everyone knew RJ, because he was the delegate (and organizer) there, and the records got deleted from WCA live super quickly, but it was definitely enough time for everyone to see it and be like 'wait what, did he just get this??'. I think it was just a joke.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Monday at 2:24 PM)

does not compute


----------

